# PDC ISSUES.. X5 e53



## Yeomie (6 mo ago)

Hi. Newbie to BMWs here. Recently purchased a 2003 X5 3.0 E53. I have PDC problems, the unit sends one long beep when engaging reverse then light on the lower dash console flashes but no distance sensing. All the sensors front & rear are 'clicking' and I have replaced one thet wasn't - does this indicate the PDC module in the boot? Thanks for any help.


----------

